# Organic topsoil and dirt



## chitodadon (Jun 18, 2013)

I was reading from other tegu owner and they said its better to go organic wot topsoil dirt wit bigs amd stuff wat do yall think I have cypress mulch nut am thinking of switching to organic

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 18, 2013)

I meany bio-active substrate

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jun 18, 2013)

I use bioactive top soil with all my tegus and monitors, its great! I and my tegus really like it. No cleaning, more natural behavior, more stimulation for digging and foraging, no risk of impaction.... all positives.


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 19, 2013)

How do I go about startong

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 19, 2013)

I love the mixture I am using. I have the yearlings on organic soil/bark. I use that because that is what I get for free. I am going to add some organisms to enhance the bioactivity of the substrate. I have two that dig constantly, lol. Mostly they just flick it everywhere. But their skin looks great and they shed nicely. It holds moisture well.

I decided to switch after my older female had some trouble passing feces for a couple of days and then passed a massive piece of mulch. Way too scary for me.

Maybe Kayla will post her document here. If she doesn't see this post, I'll bring it over from the FB group.


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 19, 2013)

So how kuch do I need fo a 7x3x3 enclosure

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jun 19, 2013)

The idea behind bio-active substrates is that you will have an entire eco system in your reptiles’ cage. The benefits from this are awesome. The natural good bacteria, microbes, isopods, substrate mites, and other insects that live in the soil, virtually act as a sanitation crew. Fecal matter can be completely broken down in less than a day. Even uneaten food items get broken down. Some cages have had the same substrate for close to 5 years without ever being changed or even spot cleaned. There are no foul oders or even any trace of fecal matter. The uneaten food items get broken down so fast that they never really have a chance to stink so they go un-noticed…


Creating a bio-active substrate is quite easy. It may involve things you are not used to hearing like, DO NOT BAKE, CLEAN, DISINFECT, OR WASH ANYTHING. Your friends in natural dirt will take care of all that for you.


My first step is to go to a garden shop and get some organic topsoil…Then I go to the woods to collect leaf compost, branches, logs, dirt and rotten wood/logs. I prefer to take ones filled with isopods, millipedes, centipedes, and wood lice/substrate mites. Then I go and scoop up some fallen oak leaves…

You can add in your own roaches and worms. 

So at the bottom of the cage we mix some of the sand(if you choose), dirt, topsoil, and leaf compost together. On top of that we add the rotten wood with all who inhabit it… Then we put more of the dirt mix on top of that and we then add the leaves. 

There is never any mold growth or build up of harmful parasites, bacteria, or other protozoa.


This system may not be for everyone but those who have used it see the huge benefits in it. We have seen huge differences in behavior. Animals being kept on the bio active substrates seem to behave more naturally. They are more active and are always on the hunt for food.


Some people will say that there is a huge risk of impaction when using particulate substrates (something other than newspaper - but soil is safer than mulch or bark). The fact is NATURAL particulate substrates will only be an issue if your husbandry is inadequate. When reptiles are properly heated, hydrated, and supplemented, there is little to no risk of impaction and the benefits from using bio active substrates far outweigh the minimal risks.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Jun 19, 2013)

This might sound stupid but i would really like to try this for my reptiles but my question is ..would this work for most kinds of reptiles?
Ive seen people house beardies on soil mixes with alot of success and ive been thinking about it for mine.
I also have a columbian tegu which i have on eco earth but its so dusty id like to do something different..i could just mix the dirt right in with that couldnt I? 
Is there any issue with the fact that the critters in the dirt around here would not be the same as the critters where they come from? Do you have issues with them leaving the cages?


----------



## Skeetzy (Jun 19, 2013)

My main question for this style of substrate; escaping bugs/insects? Are there any. I HATE bugs. Despise them. I barely was able to tolerate my colony of dubias, and that is still to this day they only bug I have ever voluntarily touched.


----------



## derreck g (Jun 30, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> The idea behind bio-active substrates is that you will have an entire eco system in your reptiles’ cage. The benefits from this are awesome. The natural good bacteria, microbes, isopods, substrate mites, and other insects that live in the soil, virtually act as a sanitation crew. Fecal matter can be completely broken down in less than a day. Even uneaten food items get broken down. Some cages have had the same substrate for close to 5 years without ever being changed or even spot cleaned. There are no foul oders or even any trace of fecal matter. The uneaten food items get broken down so fast that they never really have a chance to stink so they go un-noticed…
> 
> 
> Creating a bio-active substrate is quite easy. It may involve things you are not used to hearing like, DO NOT BAKE, CLEAN, DISINFECT, OR WASH ANYTHING. Your friends in natural dirt will take care of all that for you.
> ...



Hello I am new to tegus and am one of those guys that try's to give my pets the best of everything. Idk his age because he is a rescue but he is probably 2 feet with tail. I will include a pick. Anyways. Will this set up ur talking about work for a young one. The cypress multch makes me scared. He always gets some in his mouth. He spits it out but still. I do not want the poor guy to get impacton. He has been through enuff.  Any help would be great and Ty


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 11, 2013)

I do t know y but the poop and food zilla drops doesn't disappear is the bio active substrate working please help

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jtrux (Jul 15, 2013)

Does it stink?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ni

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 15, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> I do t know y but the poop and food zilla drops doesn't disappear is the bio active substrate working please help
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


 

Are you using isopods?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 15, 2013)

Wat r isopods

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 15, 2013)

If u mean rolly polly then yea bit I think a lot drawled ouy

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, those guys.  We used to call them pill bugs when i was a kid. But you want a lil colony of them bc thats what eats the poo


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 16, 2013)

I can't see to find them I had them in here like 20 of then but can't find em

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm still injured and only have one arm I go for my mri in Wednesday

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Tannaros (Jul 16, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> I can't see to find them I had them in here like 20 of then but can't find em
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


 

You most likely have no where near the microfauna needed for a tegu sized enclosure.

Generally dart frog enthusiasts put hundreds into their tanks, and they're not all that large.

You may wish to include various species of isopods and springtails.


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 16, 2013)

I just ordered 1000 superworms

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Tannaros (Jul 16, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> I just ordered 1000 superworms
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


 

You're going to use superworms as part of your degredation crew?

I'm unsure how well they'd survive in such a humid environment. I suppose it would be worth a shot.


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 16, 2013)

Some people use them

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Tannaros (Jul 16, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Some people use them
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


 

I would more so be concerned about a majority simply pupating given so much space.


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 16, 2013)

Just keep food in there for them

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Jul 30, 2013)

Can somebody made a video on how to do this so i can set it up? and can we use this for hatchlings? thank you


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Jul 30, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> The idea behind bio-active substrates is that you will have an entire eco system in your reptiles’ cage. The benefits from this are awesome. The natural good bacteria, microbes, isopods, substrate mites, and other insects that live in the soil, virtually act as a sanitation crew. Fecal matter can be completely broken down in less than a day. Even uneaten food items get broken down. Some cages have had the same substrate for close to 5 years without ever being changed or even spot cleaned. There are no foul oders or even any trace of fecal matter. The uneaten food items get broken down so fast that they never really have a chance to stink so they go un-noticed…
> 
> 
> Creating a bio-active substrate is quite easy. It may involve things you are not used to hearing like, DO NOT BAKE, CLEAN, DISINFECT, OR WASH ANYTHING. Your friends in natural dirt will take care of all that for you.
> ...


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 1, 2013)

The supers will pupate and turn into beetles. The beetles have a weird odor and it seems that nothing eats them, lol. If your tegu will root around and eat the supers then that part is helpful to control them.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 1, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> The supers will pupate and turn into beetles. The beetles have a weird odor and it seems that nothing eats them, lol. If your tegu will root around and eat the supers then that part is helpful to control them.



Question I don't see the worms I know a lot died should I put more in or no amd how do I know itw working

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Aug 1, 2013)

somebody make a youtube video lolol


----------

